# Just for the record.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, I categorically deny ever sexually harassing any female. I say this just in case by some odd chance it should come up. :watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

We will let you know when you have sexually harassed. You are old, and would not necessarily know it, if you were a prevert. Have yourself vetted before running for office, please.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Because of what I did for a living, back in the '60s, '70s, and '80s, lots of women sexually harassed _me_.
I remember most of them, some of them even fondly. (In fact, I'm married to one of them.)
Does anyone think that I should now expose this harassment, and take legal action? It seems the thing to do, nowadays.

Please advise.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They have even accused George H Bush when he was 79. So no one is safe from being accused. It is now the new Racist title to discredit some one with. How do you proof a negative? Most of it turns out to be a "he said, she said".


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was once a male lesbian for the FBI........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a dream that Al Franken sexually harassed me, does that count?:mrgreen:


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> I had a dream that Al Franken sexually harassed me, does that count?:mrgreen:


Of course it counts.
We have been screwed by politicians for decades....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Haitch Dubya is long in the tooth, and apparently a might soft in the head. He's apt to take aholt of stuff nearby, according to his attendants. Doesn't make him a bad person.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Because of what I did for a living, back in the '60s, '70s, and '80s, lots of women sexually harassed _me_.
> I remember most of them, some of them even fondly. (In fact, I'm married to one of them.)
> Does anyone think that I should now expose this harassment, and take legal action? It seems the thing to do, nowadays.
> 
> Please advise.


I would definitely contact Gloria Allred and run it past her. She can sniff out a $100.00 bill up to 300 yards away.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I've always wanted to try sexual harassment, but never got up the nerve.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In my college days, I was sexually intimidated by some females. I was there to learn and earn a degree. Evidently, a lot of females thought it was an opportunity to find a b/f or husband. :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Where I grew up there was not enough people let alone females to harass. If you were stupid enough to try the ones that were there, then you had to deal with their dads. That would get real ugly real fast.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Joe Biden is absolutely incapable of greeting or standing next to a woman (of any age) without putting his hands on her. I've never seen his hands touch their private parts, but they flutter around in frustration, everywhere else, and obviously, some of them don't like it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pblanc said:


> I've always wanted to try sexual harassment, but never got up the nerve.


I've been around a few who wanted to be harassed, but I was too wary to take the hint. When they run up to hug you and crush their chest against you, it's best to put your hands up in the air, or give them one of those jerky 'clomp,clomp' pats on the back, like men do when they hug other men.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> If you were stupid enough to try the ones that were there, then you had to deal with their dads. That would get real ugly real fast.


Spoken like a Real Dad :smt033


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Bisley said:


> I've been around a few who wanted to be harassed, but I was too wary to take the hint. When they run up to hug you and crush their chest against you, it's best to put your hands up in the air, or give them one of those jerky 'clomp,clomp' pats on the back, like men do when they hug other men.


I was on a few jobs that some females would flirt heavily with some us construction workers and if you played along, they would report you to their supervisors or call your house when you were working and tell the wives to tell you to leave them alone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I knew 1 dad that gave a young man the choice of getting married or buried because the young man and his daughter did not get out of the truck in front of her house and sit on the porch swing. They have been married 51 years now. My children thought I was a hard case, they never had a clue.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have been waiting 65 years for a female to sexually harass me.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pblanc said:


> I have been waiting 65 years for a female to sexually harass me.


Your wish is granted. The IRS will have a woman audit you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Accusers are coming out of the woodwork. WHY? 
The media is selling it. The people are believing what the media is selling. 
Guilty until proven innocent ? Or is it innocent until proven guilty? 

It's boiling down to the media has discovered a way to once again, control the Narrative. Ratings , Power.
Im still at "innocent until proven guilty", libel and slander when false should be severely dealt with, when destroying someones life.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I for got who it was that said it after being drug through the mud by the media and was found innocent " where do I go to get my reputation back"


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> I for got who it was that said it after being drug through the mud by the media and was found innocent " where do I go to get my reputation back"


This guy knew all too well of what you speak.....
Richard Jewell keeps being remembered as a suspect, not a hero - NY Daily News


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

Bisley said:


> We will let you know when you have sexually harassed.







Imagine if it was the man who took the sunglasses and told the women to come up to his hotel to get them -- now imagine, the man is Donald Trump.

PS: In the sauce for the goose department, this commercial was from 1981, the National Organization for Women was founded in 1966.

As intolerance becomes the norm, something like this old commercial will be condemned, because the intolerant have no sense of proportion -- and consequently no sense of humor. From their point of view, there is no other valid point of view.

Under FDR, "Ding" Darling started the Duck Stamp Program and what became the Fish & Wildlife Service. The wildlife refuge on Sanibel Island is named in his honor. I love seeing how today's environmentalists try to erase and/or explain away the fact that Darling was a hunter.



Bisley said:


> You are old, and would not necessarily know it, if you were a prevert.


Pioneers living 200 years ago, are to be judged by today's urban values.

The words "You are old, and would not necessarily know it" remind me of the book, "the Language Police" by Diane Ravitich.

During the Clinton Administration, Diane Ravitich was a member of the NAGB, a government task force, that was charged with developing national tests for 4th graders (which is not to be confused with the ones developing tests for 8th and 12th graders).

In her case they worked under the "Riverside Guidelines", developed by Riverside Publishing (duh). In her book about the experience, Ravitich informs the reader that when the president of Riverside Publishing handed the guidelines to her committee, the president quipped "*everything written before 1970 was either gender biased or racially biased*" -- and she notes that she has been unable to find an exception to that rule with anything of consequence. Remember, historical or scientific accuracy is not a defense against stereotyping or insensitivity.

Here is one example of "you would not necessarily know if you're a pervert". Ravitich notes that the true story about Mary McLeod Bethune (look her up) who opened a school, in the very early 1900s, was rejected because the name of the school contained an offensive word in it -- it was named, "The Daytona Educational and Industrial Training School for ***** Girls."

Remember, historical or scientific accuracy is not a defense against stereotyping or insensitivity.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I for got who it was that said it after being drug through the mud by the media and was found innocent " where do I go to get my reputation back"


I think that Amazon has those on sale.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I think that Amazon has those on sale.


Free shipping also, this month it's ankles first


----------

